# Fujifilm XF 200mm F2 and XF 8-16mm F2.8



## JonSnow (Sep 11, 2018)

https://www.dpreview.com/articles/3...h-new-fujifilm-xf-200mm-f2-and-xf-8-16mm-f2-8


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 13, 2018)

Fuji is well known for making really good lenses and their cameras are also getting better and better. 
These lenses show that Fuji is setting full strength in an APS-C pro system. 
Really impressing.


----------

